# Best DTG Printer in Your Opinions?



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

Unfortunately it looks as though my Anajet Sprints may be dead. Does anyone have suggestions for a new DTG printer? I'd like something that can be repaired locally (Utah) rather than sent in to Anajet, if possible. But I'm open to any suggestion. We print mostly baby clothes, if that helps. Any opinions appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

Anyone? I'm open to any suggestions


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

That question has already been answered many times here already.


----------

